# How can i turn my cooler fan down?



## mikedeuk

I have a ASUS P5E-VM HDMI motherboard, ive tried going into bios and selecting silent mode but it made no diference and my fan is still running fast even though my cpu temp is only 22.


----------



## mellodge

Normally to turn down a fan you need a voltage regulator such as the *Zalman Fanmate* but these are usually only for case fans and such. I wouldn't recommend using one on the CPU. If your suffering excessive noise then try swapping for a high quality performance fan and heat sink, or better still a water cooler ( which I use ) such as the *Alpha cool answer 3*, they are quite expensive but totally silent and more effective than air coolers. and the one I mentioned take ten minutes to fit and fits all the main cpu sockets.


----------



## Bacon

Try SpeedFan


----------



## dark666apoc

is the fan a 4 pin? if not more then likely you will jsut have to buy a fancontroller i had the same problem jsut buy a nice built cheap fan controller  very useful


----------



## mikedeuk

Thanks guys, Speedfan isn't working very well on my system. I think its mostly case fans i need to turn down so im going to try a SilverStone FP52 controller.
I guess i should be happy that my cpu is running so cool(20 degrees), Good overclocking potential?


----------



## Aastii

mikedeuk said:


> Thanks guys, Speedfan isn't working very well on my system. I think its mostly case fans i need to turn down so im going to try a SilverStone FP52 controller.
> I guess i should be happy that my cpu is running so cool(20 degrees), Good overclocking potential?



What do you mean by it isn't working well on your system?

If you are on about when you first open it and it is really really slow and nearly freezes, i think that is normal, does it on my system and my sisters bf's system when it gets to the video cards


----------



## mikedeuk

I mean it shows a really high AUX temp (Bogus reading?)
And when i try and adjust the fan speeds, It dosn't do anything?


----------



## Thursday146

thats an old verison...

Search google for Speedfan 4.38


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Are you using a fan on your heatsink that was provided by Intel?  I've heard a lot of complaints about the poor quality heatsink fans Intel provides with their processors.  

At my place of work I hear several of the processor fans used with Pentium D processors that sound like garbage.  If your heatsink fan was provided by Intel I would get a new good quality fan.


----------



## mikedeuk

Yes the standard cooler was very loud but now im using a frezzer 7 which seems really good. 
Ok i just changed to the new beta speedfan, Is there much difference? I still cant seem to adjust the fans.


----------



## firecat0999

*Reply*

you may have already sorted this out, but a good program to change CPU fan and Case/chassis fans is called 'asus ai suite'


----------



## firecat0999

.


----------



## StrangleHold

Almost three years ago.


----------

